# ati 4870 memio temp



## wisescript (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello, I've got an Asus 4870 512mb with arctic cooling cooling ,with one old and noisy 5000rpm fan that I've glued. Now I've checked it's temperature via gpu-z and found the temperature disturbing:
idle
gpu - 54c
memio 90c
shader core 67

during call of duty 6(mild 3d)
gpu 70c
memio 108c
shader 91c

sometimes the computer had crashed during heavy 3d games, and a week ago I had red and green dots appearing on the screen randomly and especially on moving stuff like flash. after a reboot it disappeared. 
I want to make sure I haven't fried it yet; and can I chill that 90 degree part?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 22, 2009)

What'd u expect when u glued the fan -.- 

..
unglue it and your problems will be solved...


----------



## wisescript (Dec 22, 2009)

overheating is the reason it crashes? 
(i didn't find any better way to fix it in place.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah i would assume so, from what you described, you glued the FAN... now the card gets a lot hotter and starts to artifact and crash... 

and those temps are quite high, seems like its overheating and failing to me.

next time unplug the fan instead?


----------



## wisescript (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't think you understand me,its like this:





blowing air at the card.


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 22, 2009)

wisescript said:


> I don't think you understand me,its like this:
> http://i45.tinypic.com/ml1a93.gif
> blowing air at the card.



did you place heatsinks on the vga ram?


----------



## wisescript (Dec 22, 2009)

is i did.


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 22, 2009)

im guessing there might be bad airflow...can you take a picture of the inside of your case?


----------



## crush3r (Dec 22, 2009)

Did you put cooling on the VRMs too? The accelero s1 comes with other heatsinks as well as the memory hetasinks, you'll need to put them on the VRMs which get very toasty!


----------



## wisescript (Dec 22, 2009)

i tried to follow the original places of the heatsink




* any body know why asus makes its fan connector tiny?


----------



## Nick89 (Dec 22, 2009)

The VRMs are probably why the card is crashing, if the memio is at 90C idle then the VRMS are probably going to be in the 80-90s Celsius. And the VRMs at load are probably in the 130s.


----------



## wisescript (Dec 22, 2009)

actually 117c..  tomorrow I'll take it apart and send you a pic, maybe it will clear thing out.
Thank you for the attention.


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 22, 2009)

I have the exact same card sitting here, unused, and had randomly coloured dots appearing on my screen.

Out of interest, what kind of monitor do you have it hooked up to? 

I replaced it with two 4890s and a new monitor.

I can't believe that Asus actually sells some of their 5700 series cards with that cheap fan.

Oh, btw, I added it in at the bottom of the case (not much clearance) with the other two cards, and it reached a temperature of 115 Celcius.


----------



## wisescript (Dec 22, 2009)

i don't actually know the manf. some kind of ativa, but i'm sure it isn't it. that day i pluged it into dvd, and there were no dots.


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 22, 2009)

Just because you plug something else into something else and it worked, doesn't mean that it can't be a problem.

I replaced cards, and had the same problem.  After I changed monitors, the problems went away.

Some things are just incompatible.

White dots are supposed to be a sure sign that a card is overheating.

They came out with a more expensive version of that card.  This is the cooling they put on it:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121291


----------



## wisescript (Jan 1, 2010)

finally the computer refused to start so I took it apart cleaned it and put it back together; now it works, anyway I disassembled the cooler, and found out that i placed the small heatsink not in their position. 




I've replaced them to the place they belong where were the old heatsink





Is this their true place, are those the memio?


----------



## option350z (Jan 1, 2010)

To me, those are the VRMs as everyone else is talking about. On your second pic, you have heat sinks on the memory units already. AFAIK, MemIO is the output for the memory temps, not the VRMs. I could be wrong, can anyone second this?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 1, 2010)

OMG you superglued those little shitty heat sinks to the card ^^.  And yes thats were your issue is were those little heatsinks are.


If you have the original cooler screw the metal part of that on the card and then put the accelero s1 on after. Those chips needs a good cleaning up too.

Zip ties are your friend and you could of just used those.

Here's a example with the zip ties and the metal part of the cooler
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1635333&postcount=167

EDIT


option350z said:


> To me, those are the VRMs as everyone else is talking about. On your second pic, you have heat sinks on the memory units already. AFAIK, MemIO is the output for the memory temps, not the VRMs. I could be wrong, can anyone second this?


Pretty sure it's one of the VRM chips.  and were he put that fan is more for the GPU than the VRMS.


----------



## wisescript (Jan 1, 2010)

I've already cleaned them,and I do have the original heatsink but its to large.
About the superglue is there a better way?
Zip ties what about them?!


----------



## option350z (Jan 1, 2010)

Superglue is a big no no. Yes zipties would work, but I advise looking in to getting thermal tape of some sort. Its fairly cheap stuff, you can find some practically anywhere. Frozencpu, crazypc, xoxide, etc....
For the fan you can use zip ties, isn't there enough space for one more fan on that heat sink?


----------



## wisescript (Jan 2, 2010)

Aaa, my card is dying after some 3d it turns on 2 red leds and there is no more display.
help please.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 3, 2010)

wisescript said:


> Aaa, my card is dying after some 3d it turns on 2 red leds and there is no more display.
> help please.



Which lights ?. I believe if you locate which ones are comming on you can find out what the error is.

I think there is 4 lights in all.


----------



## wisescript (Jan 3, 2010)

D1601 and D601 they are in the middle.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 3, 2010)

D1601 - Red LED On, shows critical temperature fault
D1602 - Red LED On, shows External power connector A was removed
D1603 - Red LED On, shows External power connector B was removed
D601 - Red LED On, shows critical Core power fault


----------



## wisescript (Jan 4, 2010)

so the connector are'nt pluged well?


----------



## heky (Jan 4, 2010)

No. Can`t you read. D1601 and D601 mean critical temperature fault amd critical core power fault. Which means you fucked up big time with that superglue on the VRMs. Try and clean them up with cleaning alchohol, and apply some decent heatsinks for gods sake!


----------



## wisescript (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys, But your impatients and sarcasm didn't really help, sorry for not being a computer genius and asking so many questions.


----------



## heky (Jan 6, 2010)

Look, I ma sorry if i offended you. That was not my intention. I just think you should read some proper how-to instructions before you go and superglue stuff to you Graphics Card. I also think all is not lost, and you havent damaged your card yet. Just install proper cooling, and do it right.


----------



## wisescript (Jan 6, 2010)

I wasn't offended, but I truly appreciate what you've said.
When i first got the cooler the were no problems. I'll post any progress next week, when I'll get some free time from exams...


----------



## heky (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, post your progress next week. We will try and help you if we can.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 6, 2010)

aslo make sure your using some of this stuff TIM i love this stuff but mine broke the back came off and with out thinking i put it back on but  forgot there was air in between so it all shoot out at once


----------



## wisescript (Jan 21, 2010)

So happy, today I've finished my last exam, and I took the card apart, once again.
I slightly bent those little mounting legs. 
And it fixed, it wasn't those chips at all,but yet I replaced them with original one.
now memio is 65, at stress 72;
gpu 50, at stress 75.
Thanks for leading me discovery of the problem.


----------

